# Odin not recognizing phone...



## CC268

I am trying to root my friend's phone but ODIN is not recognizing my phone even though the phone is in download mode and yes I have the Samsung Drivers installed and everything, however it does say the device is not recognized and nothing happens...I am not sure how to fix this...how can I get this fixed or root the phone??

I tried the one click root method as well it doesnt work its not recognizing the phone it has to be the drivers...keep in mind I have a 64 bit system...and I am using 64bit drivers


----------



## Zonark

Reinstall Odin Drivers should fix it I forgot to because I jump between drivers often to do different things. That should correct your issue make sure Ur using Odin 1.3 as well


----------



## CC268

Zonark said:


> Reinstall Odin Drivers should fix it I forgot to because I jump between drivers often to do different things. That should correct your issue make sure Ur using Odin 1.3 as well


where do you find that because I am just following this thread: http://rootzwiki.com...-back-to-stock/
I am using that odin version and how do you reinstall the driver? I simply just open up the application there isnt reall any installing

I have tried this on 3 different computers and on each one it gives me a popup that says the device is not being recognized...


----------



## larryp1962

delete


----------



## CC268

larryp1962 said:


> After you downloaded the drivers for your phone...... Did the windows installer install them by double clicking on download?
> 
> Not talking about the link, but the download


Not sure what your talking about InstallShield Wizard just installs it...no questions no nothing just a status bar and its finished


----------



## CC268

What was the link for?


----------



## larryp1962

delete


----------



## CC268

larryp1962 said:


> Its for when you figure out how to get odin to work ....it will root your phone
> 
> Do you have your battery pulled when you go into download mode?


Yes, I know what I am doing and I did it on my fascinate a long time ago...I have followed all the steps up to the odin part...its not something that simple..but that doesn't make sense how I get the same problem with 3 different computers. It has to be the driver or something because its obviously not installing if my computer as well as the other two continue to say "The USB Device cannot be connected (or recognized)"...something along the lines of there. Odin does not do anything either...Idk I am about to give up


----------



## oatemeal

Are you using the stock USB cord? I lost mine at one point and bought a aftermarket one and I could not get it connected for the life of me... I thought my phone was gone... then I found my original cord and everything worked fine.


----------



## m0r0n3s

Try using Heimdall http://www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdall/


----------



## CC268

oatemeal said:


> Are you using the stock USB cord? I lost mine at one point and bought a aftermarket one and I could not get it connected for the life of me... I thought my phone was gone... then I found my original cord and everything worked fine.


Yes...I've stated this a couple times in previous posts...


----------



## CC268

m0r0n3s said:


> Try using Heimdall http://www.glassechi...ducts/heimdall/


Ive heard of trying this but how do I use it? Does it still have the same PDA button and stuff that I would use on ODIN?


----------



## JB2005

m0r0n3s said:


> Try using Heimdall http://www.glassechidna.com.au/products/heimdall/


 I have this program but haven't tried using it. Is it really a good to use, and is that link you posted the only place with info on it?

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## knivesout

I'm still pretty new to Samsung flashing procedures, but I know a little about Heimdall from trying to get it to work with my macbook, (which it doesn't if anyone is wondering). There's no PDA button, you actually have to extract the ROM you're flashing and tell it which specific files to use (kernel, modem, bootloader, system files, etc). If you know what these components of the ROM are and how to extract them, which can be found out with some google searching and youtube videos, then heimdall seems like a viable alternative. Just not with OSX and the Fascinate unfortunately..


----------



## mwebs13

Long time lurker - Virgin poster...

Make sure that USB debugging is checked.... I have done this before w/o even thinking... Sometimes it is the smallest of details that get us!


----------



## CC268

Well I have tried everything. I'm not sure if I have made this clear enough but the computer is not identifying with the phone, there has to be some issue going on with drivers, or something of the sort


----------



## JB2005

I had to remove the drivers and reinstall them once to get Odin to work. I downloaded a driver removal tool and then had to get Windows to display hidden (not sure if that is the right word) drivers remove them, restart PC then reinstall the drivers from a post in here (think it is stickied with the back to stock thread) then Odin worked. When I get to my house late tonight I could tell you the program I used to remove the drivers.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268

JB2005 said:


> I had to remove the drivers and reinstall them once to get Odin to work. I downloaded a driver removal tool and then had to get Windows to display hidden (not sure if that is the right word) drivers remove them, restart PC then reinstall the drivers from a post in here (think it is stickied with the back to stock thread) then Odin worked. When I get to my house late tonight I could tell you the program I used to remove the drivers.
> 
> Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk


Hmm maybe I will try this


----------



## scabed66

Not to hijack this thread but Ive been having similar issues, Odin and recognizes my phone and sometimes doesnt but when does it fails during flash even if I switch usb ports, I have to repatitiously start the flash after each fail and eventually it will pass. I still have the Stock usb cord and drivers are correctly installed, and also downloaded rom multiple times just incase I had a bad download. Im currently using Win7 x64 and beginning to wonder if thats where my problem lies.


----------



## scabed66

Nevermind guys I got it figured out, It was my usb cord it would charge my phone but would have terrible data transfers if windows did finally recognize my phone, or it would constantly give the USB not recognized. Also noticed that ODIN would not recognize the phone either, and when it finally did It would get half way through the flash and fail (Soft bricked the phone countless times). I just so happen to figure this out by grabbing another mini-usb cord by accident and everything was instantly recognized and the flash went through perfect. Thought Id mention this just incase someone reads this and has not tried a different usb cord.


----------



## zeruth

Fascinates are picky with USB cords as well as SD cards.


----------



## 03cummins

oatemeal said:


> Are you using the stock USB cord? I lost mine at one point and bought a aftermarket one and I could not get it connected for the life of me... I thought my phone was gone... then I found my original cord and everything worked fine.


all my looking and hours online trying to find the answer and it was my cable. lol thanks so much


----------

